# Konisches Steuerrohr, Reduziersteuersatz Nerve



## Saintsrest (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen 2009 Nerve AM Austauschrahmen bekommen, dieser hat ein konisches Steuerrohr 1 1/8 1,5 Zoll, da meine Gabel 1 1/8 hat, brauche ich einen Reduziersteursatz. Habe heute den Rahmen aufgebaut, leider war der Steuersatz, obwohl ausgemacht nicht dabei. Habe dann mit Canyon tel. bekomme jetzt einen FSA Big Fat Pig 1.5 R. Da in meinem Rad ein semi-integrierter Steuersatz drin ist, befürchte ich, das der Big Pig nicht passt. Möchte jetzt nicht warten und dann am WE ohne richtigen Steuersatz dastehen. Wäre ganz toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte
Gruß
Saint


----------



## Chicane (27. Mai 2009)

Der passt doch vorn und hinten nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradoxon (28. Mai 2009)

sag denen du brauchst ein "FSA 55-2" ! Das Teil muessten sie auch da haben.
Hatte ein ähnliches Problem. "FSA 55-3" ist fuer tapered steerer.

Gruß,

P.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Mai 2009)

Hab genau das gleiche Problem und hab vorhin bei Canyon den passenden Adapter fÃ¼r 39,90â¬ bestellt. Wenn ihr eine gÃ¼nstigere Alternative habt, sagt Bescheid.
Diese ganze Geschichte ist allerdings so neu, dass noch niemand auÃer Canyon davon weiÃ. Weder 3 gute LÃ¤den vor Ort, noch toxoholics wussten Bescheid.


----------



## Saintsrest (28. Mai 2009)

Habe heute morgen auch nochmal mit canyon telefoniert. Das Problem war, dass sie eigentlich einen Konusring mitliefern um eine 1 1/8-Gabel zu verwenden. Den Ring haben sie aber bei mir schlichtweg vergessen. Bekomme ihn nun nach. Leider aber  nicht mehr vor Pfingsten. :-( Wird dann leiders nicht mit biken.


----------



## schappi (29. Mai 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hab genau das gleiche Problem und hab vorhin bei Canyon den passenden Adapter für 39,90 bestellt. Wenn ihr eine günstigere Alternative habt, sagt Bescheid.
> Diese ganze Geschichte ist allerdings so neu, dass noch niemand außer Canyon davon weiß. Weder 3 gute Läden vor Ort, noch toxoholics wussten Bescheid.



Hast du schon eine Lyrik?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Mai 2009)

Totem  Bzw. müsste ich bald bekommen. Pfingsten wirds bei mir auch noch nix.

@Saintsrest: bekommst du den Konusring umsonst dazu?


----------



## Saintsrest (29. Mai 2009)

So wie ich es verstanden habe, gehört der Konusring zum Lieferumfang beim 2009er Nerve-Rahmen. Wurde bei mir nur vergessen dazuzulegen. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass er umsonst ist.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2009)

Und wie siehts aus? Hast du den Ring umsonst dazubekommen?


----------



## Martin_Rgbg (3. Juni 2009)

mich würd mal interessieren, wie der Ring bitte aussehen soll. Hab da nämlich auch nix bekommen


----------



## Saintsrest (3. Juni 2009)

Habe den Ring, so wie man es von Canyon erwartet, natÃ¼rlich noch nicht bekommen. Hoffe es wird noch diese Woche. Wie das Teil ausschaut weiÃ ich auch nicht, dies ist aus dem Text zum Rahmen auf der Canyon-Seite: 

Das konische Steuerrohr gibt auch Gabeln der neuesten Generation mit Tapered Steerer genÃ¼gend Platz âlÃ¤sst sich aber mit dem richtigen Konusring auch mit durchgehenden 1 1/8 Zoll GabelschÃ¤ften fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## white batman (3. Juni 2009)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Habe den Ring, so wie man es von Canyon erwartet, natürlich noch nicht bekommen. Hoffe es wird noch diese Woche. Wie das Teil ausschaut weiß ich auch nicht,



Ash nazg durbatulûk,
ash nazg gimbatul,
ash nazg thrakatulûk
agh burzum-ishi krimpatul


----------



## Saintsrest (3. Juni 2009)

Tja "White Batman", habe mir auch schon überlegt das man nicht durch den Ring unsichtbar wird, sondern der Ring selbst unsichtbar ist ,oder die Ringgeister haben ihn gestohlen ;-)


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Juni 2009)

Und, hast du den Ring? Sorry, dass ich so oft nachfrage, aber ich will jetzt endlich wieder fahren! 

Ich hatte den Konusring ja auch bei Canyon bestellt und heute hab ich tatsächlich Post bekommen. Geliefert wurde der FSA 55-3. Das ist aber ein Steuersatz mit 1 1/8 oben und 1 1/2 unten und kein Konusring. Der hilft mir überhaupt nicht weiter, den ab ich ja schon im Rahmen drin. Naja, werde Montag nochmal anrufen und versuchen, diesen verdammten Ring zu bekommen.

Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp, woher man sowas sonst noch bekommen könnte?

Samy


----------



## axl65 (7. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Und, hast du den Ring? Sorry, dass ich so oft nachfrage, aber ich will jetzt endlich wieder fahren!
> 
> Ich hatte den Konusring ja auch bei Canyon bestellt und heute hab ich tatsächlich Post bekommen. Geliefert wurde der FSA 55-3. Das ist aber ein Steuersatz mit 1 1/8 oben und 1 1/2 unten und kein Konusring. Der hilft mir überhaupt nicht weiter, den ab ich ja schon im Rahmen drin. Naja, werde Montag nochmal anrufen und versuchen, diesen verdammten Ring zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Da hatte ich mehr Glück!!!
Bei mir war es eben auch der gleiche Steuersatz aber dazu lag dann auch der erwartete Konusring!!!
Dir viel Glück!!!

axl


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Juni 2009)

Danke! hast du ein Foto gemacht von dem Ring, bevor du ihn eingebaut hast?


----------



## schappi (7. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Und, hast du den Ring? Sorry, dass ich so oft nachfrage, aber ich will jetzt endlich wieder fahren!
> 
> Ich hatte den Konusring ja auch bei Canyon bestellt und heute hab ich tatsächlich Post bekommen. Geliefert wurde der FSA 55-3. Das ist aber ein Steuersatz mit 1 1/8 oben und 1 1/2 unten und kein Konusring. Der hilft mir überhaupt nicht weiter, den ab ich ja schon im Rahmen drin. Naja, werde Montag nochmal anrufen und versuchen, diesen verdammten Ring zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Frag doch einfach mal Tommy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Juni 2009)

Hab ich ganz zu Anfang schon gemacht, aber wusset auch nicht so richtig Bescheid.


----------



## Saintsrest (7. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt von Syntace den Superspin Reduziersteuersatz bestellt. Nehme davon einfach das Unterteil. Damit reduziere ich von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Das warten auf den Konusring von Canyon dauert mir jetzt auch zu lange. Ist jetzt schon 1 1/2 Wochen her. habe so langsam das Gefühl, die können das Reduzierstück nicht liefern, nochmal 3 Std in der Warteschleife hängen ist mir auch zu doof. Denke das ich den Steuersatz bis Mittwoch habe.


----------



## axl65 (7. Juni 2009)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt von Syntace den Superspin Reduziersteuersatz bestellt. Nehme davon einfach das Unterteil. Damit reduziere ich von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Das warten auf den Konusring von Canyon dauert mir jetzt auch zu lange. Ist jetzt schon 1 1/2 Wochen her. habe so langsam das Gefühl, die können das Reduzierstück nicht liefern, nochmal 3 Std in der Warteschleife hängen ist mir auch zu doof. Denke das ich den Steuersatz bis Mittwoch habe.



Und ich denke daß Du dann am Mittwoch ziemlich enttäuscht sein wirst!!!
Das Nerve AM 2009 hat einen Vollintegrierten Steuersatz,da passt der Syntace Superspin nicht.So schlau war ich damals auch und wollte den für einen Torque ES 2009 Rahmen holen.
Du benötigst einfach einen Reduzierkonus,nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger. 
Meinen habe ich von Canyon bekommen,dauerte 1 Woche.

axl


----------



## Saintsrest (7. Juni 2009)

Ist schon klar, dass der konusring reichen würde, nur will ich am nächsten WE fahren und habe unter der Woche keine Zeit um bei Canyon 1 - 2 Std in der Warteschleife zu hängen. Ob der bestellte von Canyon noch kommt bezweifle ich momentan doch recht stark.

Der Steuersatz heißt Superspin True Integration, ist also ein inegrierter. Bin mir ziemlich sicher das er paßt.


----------



## axl65 (7. Juni 2009)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, dass der konusring reichen würde, nur will ich am nächsten WE fahren und habe unter der Woche keine Zeit um bei Canyon 1 - 2 Std in der Warteschleife zu hängen. Ob der bestellte von Canyon noch kommt bezweifle ich momentan doch recht stark.
> 
> Der Steuersatz heißt Superspin True Integration, ist also ein inegrierter. Bin mir ziemlich sicher das er paßt.




Vergiss es,der passt nicht,ist ein Semiintegrierter!!!


axl


----------



## Saintsrest (8. Juni 2009)

Hm.... das ist natürlich schlecht, dass der Syntace nicht passt. Habe eben mit Canyon tel. Der Konusring geht frühestens am Freitag raus. Der Servicemitarbeiter hat gemeint er versucht es zu beschleunigen, mal sehen... Bedeutet aber ehr das ich zum WE schon wieder kein Rad habe.


----------



## axl65 (8. Juni 2009)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Hm.... das ist natürlich schlecht, dass der Syntace nicht passt. Habe eben mit Canyon tel. Der Konusring geht frühestens am Freitag raus. Der Servicemitarbeiter hat gemeint er versucht es zu beschleunigen, mal sehen... Bedeutet aber ehr das ich zum WE schon wieder kein Rad habe.



Sollte bei mir auch ganz schnell gehen,dauerte aber dann insgesamt 2 Wochen.Immerhin war es aber dann das richtige Teil und der Ärger schnell vergessen.
Dir viel Glück und denke daran:
Wie immer wird alles gut !!!

axl


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Juni 2009)

Hat der Ring eine spezielle Bezeichnung oder eine Teilenummer? Irgendetwas, was man in den Lagerhaltungs-Computer eingeben kann?
Hab eben auch mit Canyon telefoniert, die konnten das Teil aber nicht in ihrem System finden. Tja, die guten alten Regale hatten doch was...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Juni 2009)

So, der user canyon_verkauf hat mich zurückgerufen (der weiß wenigstens Bescheid  ). Sie haben mir nur den falschen Steuersatz zugeschickt, den ich jetzt wieder zurückschicke. Wenn der bei Canyon eintrifft, wird der richtige mit dem Konusring losgeschickt. Hoffentlich klappt das alles...


----------



## axl65 (8. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So, der user canyon_verkauf hat mich zurückgerufen (der weiß wenigstens Bescheid  ). Sie haben mir nur den falschen Steuersatz zugeschickt, den ich jetzt wieder zurückschicke. Wenn der bei Canyon eintrifft, wird der richtige mit dem Konusring losgeschickt. Hoffentlich klappt das alles...



Hat es ja bei mir letztendlich auch!!!

axl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (8. Juni 2009)

hab auch ne 1 1/8 mit dem passenden konus im torque, passt perfekt!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Juni 2009)

Hast du den Kouns auch von Canyon bekommen?


----------



## Saintsrest (9. Juni 2009)

Ich habe heute eine email von canyon bekommen. Kriege nun den falschen Steuersatz: Big Fat Pig, ist aber kein integrierter. Habe in den letzten 14 Tagen schon dreimal dort angerufen und nun kommt doch das falsche. Mann, ist das so schwer einfach nur den Gabelkonus zu schicken.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juni 2009)

Canyon hat das Teil nicht einzeln (laut canyon_verkauf). Deshalb muss man den ganzen Steuersatz kaufen, zu dem der Konus gehört. Könnte also schon sein, dass es der richtige Steuersatz ist.


----------



## Saintsrest (12. Juni 2009)

Habe heute den Big Fat Pig-Steuersatz bekommen. Ist natürlich was, mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann, anbei war aber ein Konusring. Da ich mein Bike erst am Sonntag sehe, kann ich momentan nicht probieren ob das Teil passt. Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, der das Ding schon gesehen hat, ob es der richtige Ring ist. Wäre toll....


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Juni 2009)

Sieht doch ganz gut aus. Kannst ja mal 1 1/8" und 1 1/2" in cm umrechnen und nachmessen.


----------



## Saintsrest (14. Juni 2009)

Also der Konusring von dem Big Fat... den mir Canyon geschickt hat paßt nicht. Das Industrielager ist im Iinnendurchmesser kleiner als der Konusring. Der Ring sitzt dann nur auf, aber nicht im Lager drin. Also wieder mal telefonieren. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht. Möchte im Juli nach Saalbach, hoffe ich habe bis dahin das Teil, bin mittlerweile nicht mehr so optimistisch


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Juni 2009)

Und? Gibts was neues? Morgen könnte mein Ring evtl. kommen...


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2009)

Mach hinne das du den Deisterkreisel am Samstag mit dem Neuen Bock fahren kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (16. Juni 2009)

Dann drücke ich Dir mal die Daumen. Habe jetzt eine Auftragsbestätigung däfür bekommen:    

                            1 Stück A1004921 Steuersatz FSA No. 55-2
                                                     oben und unten 1 1/8 Zoll

hört sich an, als ob das passen würde. Steht auch "kostenlose Nachlieferung" bei. Allerdings soll das Päckchen erst am 30.06. verschickt werden


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Artikelbezecihnung. Ich hoffe das passt, sonst muss ich Samstag wohl leider ein Liteville fahren


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Juni 2009)

So, hab den Steuersatz bekommen und der Ring PASST!

saintsrest: Meiner müsste der gleiche sein wie deiner, warum passt es dann bei dir nicht? Hast du ein Foto?


----------



## Saintsrest (17. Juni 2009)

Du hast jetzt bestimmt den FSA 55-2 bekommen, auf den warte ich noch. Canyon hat mir als erstest den Big Fat Pig geschickt, da stimmen die Durchmesser von Lager im Rahmen und dem Gabelkonus nicht überein. Foto ist von dem falschen Steuersatz


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Juni 2009)

Richtig, ich habe den FSA 55-2. Es passt alles und ich kann das Rad jetzt endlich fahren.


----------



## Saintsrest (25. Juni 2009)

Juhuu, ich hab es jetzt auch geschafft. Der Steuersatz ist gekommen. Gestern die erste Tour gemacht. Allerdings fand ich den 08 Rahmen ein wenig spielerischer zu fahren und der Hinterbau ist nicht mehr ganz so sensibel, dafür weniger pumpen. Aber trotzdem ein schöner Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pichelheimer (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Saintsrest...

Du hast an das Never AM eine Totem gebaut? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Meine Pike hab ich am WE gehimmelt, jetzt überlege ich mir vorne eine etwas größere
Federgabel einzubauen. Hab jedoch Bedenken dass dadurch die Gemoetrie völlig raus ist.


----------



## Saintsrest (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo Pichelheimer,

ich habe die teile eines ´08 SE Rahmens an einen ´09 Rahmen gebaut. Der neue Rahmen hat ein Konisches Steuerrohr. Oben 1 1/8 unten 1 1/2 Zoll. 

Ich glaube kaum das eine Gabel mit 180 mm am Nerve wirklich toll ist. Veränderst ja den Steuerwinkel enorm und das Teil baut extrem hoch vorne. 

Es gibt hier den "Lyrik Tread", also 160 mm. Die Gabel fahren hier einige am Nerve AM. Schau da mal rein.

Gruß - Saint


----------



## austinpowers (12. April 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

sorry, dass ich diesen Thread herauskrame. Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen frei verkäuflichen und passenden Steuersatz bzw. einen entsprechenden Adapter um weiterhin 1 1/8" Gabeln im Nerve zu fahren? Oder ist man wirklich auf dieses eine Ersatzteil von Canyon angewiesen? 

Und wie stellt die Situation später dar, wenn man eine Gabel mit Tapered-Geröhr einbaut. Welchen Ersatz-Steuersatz könnte man dort verwenden. Hat hier jemand einen Link mit einem passenden Teil?

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## mas7erchief (12. April 2010)

Das Ding kostet bei Canyon nen Zehner. Also ein passender Adapter. Frag mal nach Artikelnummer A1014535.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. April 2010)

An alle, die ihre orginal tapered Gabel aus ihrem Nerve oder Torque gegen eine Gabel mit 1 1/8" Schaft getauscht haben:

Hat zufällig jemand einen Konusring für die Gabelkrone in 1,5" über? Das ist das Teil, das durch den in diesem Thread diskutierten Reduzierkonus ersetzt wird.

Gerne per PM. Dankeschön!


----------



## tom de la zett (28. April 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Das Ding kostet bei Canyon nen Zehner. Also ein passender Adapter. Frag mal nach Artikelnummer A1014535.



...ist leider gerade nicht lieferbar... hat jemand noch einen oder eine alternative Lieferquelle (FSA?).

Oder gibt es eine Alternative für das untere integrierte Steuerlager im freien Verkauf?

Müsste irgendwie zügig meine 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel in ein Nerve bekommen.


----------



## mas7erchief (28. April 2010)

Wie das Ding ist nicht lieferbar?
Ab wann haben sie es denn wieder da?


----------



## tom de la zett (28. April 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Wie das Ding ist nicht lieferbar?
> Ab wann haben sie es denn wieder da?



avisiert ab KW20 !  
Gibt es denn keine Alternativ-Bezugsadressen dafür? 
Na, im Ernstfall muss ich das Ding halt wohl provisorisch selberdrehen bzw. lassen.


----------



## mas7erchief (28. April 2010)

Jop habe auch 8-10 Wochen Lieferzeit genannt bekommen....Wenn du dir eins drehst dann hab ich auch interesse an einem


----------



## Chicane (2. Mai 2010)

Möchte auch gern eine 1 1/8 Gabel bei mir einbauen... und zwar möglichst schnell. Gibt es wirklich keinen alternativen Reduzierkonus?  Ggf. würde ich auch einen neuen Steuersatz nehmen, hauptsache die Gabel ist drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Mai 2010)

Beim FSA 55-2 ist der passende Konus dabei.


----------



## austinpowers (2. Mai 2010)

Moinmoin,

also es gibt etwas im freien Verkauf, wo auch ein Adapter dabei ist. Schaut mal beim Shop Bikeavenue vorbei. Das Modell heisst HiTeMP42 Burble-TH. Hab' den bei mir verbaut. Sieht wertig aus gibt aber noch keine Erfahrungen, da ich noch im Aufbau des Bikes bin.

Das blöde ist nur die Canyon-Kombi mit semiintegriert oben und integriert unten, so dass das obere Lager nicht passend ist. Man kann natürlich den Steuersatz auch als semi-integriert erwerben um das obere Lager zu verwenden, das Ganze wird dann aber etwas teuer. Zur Not halt beim FSA für oben bleiben.

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## mas7erchief (2. Mai 2010)

Frag nochmal bei Canyon an, ich mir haben sie geschrieben, das teil ist ausverkauft un hat 8 wochen lieferzeit. einen tag später hab ich eine auftragsbestätigung bekommen. komische sache...abwarten.


----------



## Chicane (2. Mai 2010)

Der HiTeMP42 wäre ja schonmal eine gute Alternative wenn man nicht lange warten will. Aber 50 Euro für 2 Teile die man benötigt recht happig.

Ich habe mal nachgefragt wie es mit den Reduzierkonus aussieht.

Was kostet denn der komplette Steuersatz 55-2 bei Canyon?


----------



## austinpowers (2. Mai 2010)

Chicane schrieb:


> Was kostet denn der komplette Steuersatz 55-2 bei Canyon?



Auch nicht viel günstiger. Habe inkl. Versand per Nachnahme 45,80 bezahlt.

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## Chicane (2. Mai 2010)

Alles klar, danke. Werd mal schauen was Canyon auf Lager hat und dementsprechend bestellen.


----------



## tom de la zett (15. Mai 2010)

Also ich hätte jetzt plötzlich einen Gabelkonus für 1-1/8 im FSA 55-2 übrig... 
Wenn also jemand dringend das Teil braucht, für 15,- isses eurer - sonst leg ich es mir auf Lager.


----------



## CoAXx (16. Mai 2010)

müsste das untere Teil+ Konus dieses Ahead  Steuersatzes doch auch passen, oder?


----------



## CoAXx (20. Mai 2010)

bullsh**t das ist ja kein integrierter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (29. Mai 2010)

Lese gerade von ähnlichen Problemen.

Bestellt hatte ich einen FSA 55-2, geliefert hat Canyon einen nicht passenden Acros Steuersatz.
Kann ich den FSA auch woanders beziehen oder gibt es den nur bei Canyon?


----------



## Chicane (29. Mai 2010)

Gibt's wohl nur bei Canyon  Schreib eine PM an canyon_verkauf, da wird alles schnell und korrekt abgewickelt.

Inzwischen würde ich mir aber den HiTeMP42 kaufen, da hat man zumindest einen geschlitzten Gabelkonus aus Alu, der FSA ist aus Vollstahl und wiegt dementsprechend... aber das nur nebenbei.


----------



## CoAXx (29. Mai 2010)

Chicane schrieb:


> Inzwischen würde ich mir aber den HiTeMP42 kaufen



Der ist oben aber voll-integriert, sodass nur das Untere Teil brauchbar ist..


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Mai 2010)

Habe den Steuersatz direkt wieder zurückgeschickt.

Das ist dann schon die zweite Falschlieferung.

Die Versandkosten durfte ich tragen. Ich denke nicht das Canyon dafür aufkommt. 

Bin gespannt ob es mit der dritten Lieferung klappt.


----------



## Chicane (29. Mai 2010)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Der ist oben aber voll-integriert, sodass nur das Untere Teil brauchbar ist..



Es geht hier ja auch lediglich um den Reduziergabelkonus... den Rest braucht man beim FSA 55-2 auch nicht.


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Mai 2010)

Chicane schrieb:


> Es geht hier ja auch lediglich um den Reduziergabelkonus... den Rest braucht man beim FSA 55-2 auch nicht.



http://www.hitemp42.com/ht/HiTeMP42-Burble-SI-semiintegrierter-Steuersatz-1-1-8-A-Head

Dh. ich kann einen anderen Steuersatz kaufen und den Reduzierkonus davon verwenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (29. Mai 2010)

Bei dem HiTemp42 sind 2 Gabelkonen bei, du kannst also lediglich das untere Lager + den Reduzierkonus montieren. Ob du nur den Reduzierkonus verwenden kannst weiß ich jetzt nicht, da die Lager ja oft unterschiedlich sind.

http://shop.bikeavenue.de/popup_image.php?pID=1184&imgID=0


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Mai 2010)

Chicane schrieb:


> Bei dem HiTemp42 sind 2 Gabelkonen bei, du kannst also lediglich das untere Lager + den Reduzierkonus montieren. Ob du nur den Reduzierkonus verwenden kannst weiß ich jetzt nicht, da die Lager ja oft unterschiedlich sind.
> 
> http://shop.bikeavenue.de/popup_image.php?pID=1184&imgID=0



Ich werde erstmal abwarten ob es Canyon noch schafft mir den passenden Steuersatz zu schicken.
Falls nicht werde ich den HiTemp als Alternative nehmen.


----------



## Chicane (18. Januar 2011)

Hat noch jemand den Gabelkonus vom FSA 55-3 (also die 1,5" Variante) über? Oder den kompletten Steuersatz?


----------



## thofisch1985 (9. Februar 2011)

Wie siehst es denn damit aus, kann jemand sagen ob der Konus passt?

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...1-8-_Gabel_und_1-5_Steuersatz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## Chicane (9. Februar 2011)

Ist ja nur ein Reduzierstück, der 1,5" Gabelkonus kommt noch zusätzlich drauf.


----------



## thofisch1985 (9. Februar 2011)

Also, ich habe ein neues AL  9.0 SL und mÃ¶chte eine andere Gabel verbauen. Logischerweise passt die neue Gabel nicht (Steuerrohrdurchmesser: 1 1/8"). Der Canyon Mitarbeiter sagte mir gerade am Telefon ich benÃ¶tige fÃ¼r den Umbau nicht den kompletten Steuersatz sondern nur einen Reduzierkonus, der kostet 10â¬ und kommt in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen per Post.


----------



## Chicane (9. Februar 2011)

Alles richtig.


----------



## T!ll (20. Februar 2011)

Brauche mal eure Hilfe, will nämlich auch eine 1 1/8" Gabel ins 2010er Nerve einbauen.
Habe gerade diesen Konusring gefunden: Cane Creek Gabelkonus
XX II / Frustum 1.5''=> 1 1/8''
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p081140719b94efdbe8c13ce8e1821a4a/s/Cane-Creek-Gabelkonus.html

Passt der in Verbindung mit dem vorhandenen Acros-Steuersatz?

Edit: Ach so ein Mist, das Ding ist natürlich nicht lieferbar...


----------



## fkal (20. Februar 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Edit: Ach so ein Mist, das Ding ist natürlich nicht lieferbar...



Für dich als Koblenzer ists vielleicht interessant. Den passenden Lagerring hab ich vor wenigen Wochen bei Canyon direkt bestellt. Kostet 5,95 (Artikelnummer: A1014220).


----------



## T!ll (20. Februar 2011)

Super, besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poppei (10. April 2011)

hey. wollt kein neuen Thread aufmachen.
Hab ein Trek Remedy 2009 mit tapered Steuerrohr und dem passenden Steuersatz für eine tapered Gabel.
Habe jedoch eine 1 1/8 Gabel. Nun will ich kein neuen Reduziersteuersatz kaufen. Was bleibt mir noch:

http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Steu...-Gabel--3022.html?referer=froogle&language=de

Passt das ?

Andere Alternativen

Thanx


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. April 2011)

Ja. Aber pass auf: "nicht für Downhill und extremfreeride geeignet "


----------



## Poppei (11. April 2011)

gibts nicht auch ein einzelnes Lager voll integriert + reduzierend ?


----------



## tec1944 (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mir den FSA 55-2 Steuersatz(wenn er esdenn wirklich ist)  bei Canyon geholt...Jetzt mal ne Frage:
Ist es normal das die Lager alle ohne Passung sitzen(Grand Canyon 2009)?  Das untere Lager kann ich mit den Fingern in der Konischen Lagersitz drücken und wenn ich los lasse fällt es raus.Das obere Lager (1 1/8) fällt auch ohne druck in die Lagerschale. Nur die diese obere Lagerschale muss oben eingepresst werden, hat also eine Passung. Das  kann doch nicht normal sein oder?
Kenne das nur so,dass die Lager beide eingepresst werden müssen??

HELP!

Gruß tec


----------



## Felger (5. Januar 2012)

Poppei schrieb:


> hey. wollt kein neuen Thread aufmachen.
> Hab ein Trek Remedy 2009 mit tapered Steuerrohr und dem passenden Steuersatz für eine tapered Gabel.
> Habe jedoch eine 1 1/8 Gabel. Nun will ich kein neuen Reduziersteuersatz kaufen. Was bleibt mir noch:
> 
> ...



hat das teil schon wer ausprobiert?


----------



## Elipirelli (22. Mai 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...en-integ-IS52-15-zu-1-1-8::26717{51}2537.html

passt der in den 2010er nerve am rahmen mit tapered steuerrohr? will auch eine gabel mit 1 1/8 schaft einbauen. für oben müsste dann zb der passen:  http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...en-semi-integr-ZS44-1-1-8::26695{51}8280.html


----------

